# :(



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

just to let everyone know, the hamster i have been hand rearing died this morning at half 11 

not sure why but at least hes with all hes siblings now 

it was the hardest thing ive every done but would do it again no problem. 
its even harder now that he has gone :crying: 

thanks for all your help people 
it has been really appriecated 
thanks 
zoe


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

aHHH THATS SO SAD IT IS ALWAYS HARD WHEN THERE SO LITTLE AND YOU HAND REAR THEM SO SORRY TO HERE THAT. rip hammie. xxxxx


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

yep really hard, ive never cried this much over an animal but he was soooo sweet seeing him grow in front of my eyes


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

How Long Had You Been Rearing Him For. There So Tiny And Helpless Arent They. Ahh Thinking Of You, Xx


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

Awwww zoe im so sorry to hear your sad news  xx


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

had been rearing him for just over a week so was thinking he was out of the danger stage but sadly not


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh crappit I'm so sorry  >>>>>>HUGS<<<<<<

At least you did your very best to save him which is more than a lot of people would have done 

RIP little one. Run free.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

awww no you were doing so well  RIP little one


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

oh no sorry to hear that. Rip little one.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

thanks everyone, could have made him live as long as he did with out you lot helping me out


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry 

R.I.P little one


----------

